

Light Weight Threads and Their Communication Primitives - tormeh
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1n48l1C3eK8OWR5d0daTko2X2s/view?usp=sharing

======
tormeh
Aw crap, it's supposed to be lightweight, not light weight.

